# Forestar Hunting Lease in Cherokee County



## brownhounds (Sep 2, 2010)

I supposedly won a bid on a piece of property in Cherokee County off of Conns Creek Rd.  Come find out, they gave it to another applicant after they accepted my bid.  

If you got the bid and need a member,

Let me know.
thanks,

matt


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Nov 19, 2012)

I hunt McGraw ford alot and drive past those leases on conns creek, how would I go about bidding on a tract


----------

